# Added 2nd CPU, not showing in sysctl



## grist (May 27, 2016)

Hi,

I have a pfsense box which is running FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p5. It is virtualised and was having performance problems so I have shut it down, added a 2nd CPU and booted it back up again. I also increased the RAM to 1Gb.

If I run sysctl hw I see hw.ncpu is still 1 and looking in dmesg I can only see 1 cpu being initialised. It has picked up the RAM change no problem.

Is there anything I can do to get FreeBSD to recognise the 2nd CPU, short of a re-install?


Cheers,
grist.


----------



## YuryG (May 27, 2016)

It suppose, your post lacks some information. For example, board specification which allows installation of the second CPU.
What I can note is that your version of FreeBSD is old enough and unsupported anymore. Also, I don't remember if the SMP kernel option was default in that time. It is mandatory for the second CPU to work.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

FreeBSD 7.2 is end-of-life since June 2010 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## grist (May 28, 2016)

YuryG said:


> board specification



It's virtualised, running on an ESX host. Hence the ability to easily add more CPUs.

I think you might be right about it not being an SMP kernel.


Thanks,
grist.


----------



## YuryG (May 28, 2016)

Anyway, you can get some information about board out of
/var/run/dmesg.boot and, of course, 7.2 is *too old*.


----------

